#    (   )
1  3.0.40.40.
   ,  .   :"       ".
      ?

----------

F7.   -    .

----------

.

.:      ('')
.:      ('')
.:      ('')
.:      ('64')
.:      ('')

----------

.     !

----------

3.0.41.64  3.0.42.31

      ,    8.3.6.2332 .

----------

.       .  3.0.42.33

----------

.. 8.3.6.2332

----------


## Nyctea

.
 ,       ,          .
  41.64   .
 .        ,   .

 , ,  . .....

----------


## Nyctea

,     .

----------

8.3.6.2332

----------


## Nyctea

, ,      .  :Frown: 
           . 
     8.3.6.2332,      41.64.
  ,    , , ,  . 
    -  . :Smilie:

----------


## Nyctea

, !     ,    ,
   :
1.    (!)
2.   -  -  -   .
3.  .

----------


## Prikum

,

----------


## Nyctea

! 
 :Frown:  
           :
""

----------



----------


## Prikum

,     ,   .

----------


## Nyctea

!     2299   2100    :Frown:  
  .
        41.55   8.3.6.2237    ...
 . 1 ,      .

----------

